# فهرس منتدى المرشد الروحى



## blackguitar (7 فبراير 2006)

*فهرس منتدى المرشد الروحى*

*+بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس هذا هو فهرس منتدى المرشد الروحى بكل مواضيعه ليسهل على القراء ان يتصفحوه+*

*صلوا من اجل المنتدى*





*|†|أين إيمانكم؟!|†|*​ 
*لايريدنا صور بالكربون*​ 
*|†| خلاف بين اصابع اليد |†|*​ 
*أهمية تهديف الحياة*​ 
*احمل صليبك*​ 
*تامل في حقائق تهمنا*​ 
*مجيء الرب أكيد *​ 
*بركات الاتكال على الرب*​ 
*سر الاعتراف فى العهد الجديد والقديم ...!!*​ 
*ضعف الأنسان في سفر القضاة*​ 
*مزامير*​ 
*صلو كل حين ولا تملوا !!!!!*​ 
*التألم نتيجة فعل الخير*​ 
*المسيح أحبك ومات لأجلك سواء يهودى أو مسلم أو حتى مسيحى بالأسم....*​ 
*المشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورة*​ 
*المسيح المشبع*​ 
*المسيح الذى لا مثيل لة*​ 
*†||†| اشتهاها مسكنا له|†||†|*​ 
*أين نحن الأن ؟ هل أصبحنا غرباء؟*​ 
*السلام ......والحب*​ 
*اختيار شريك الحياة*​ 
*التوبة حياة والحياة توبة*​ 
*لا يذوقون الموت*​ 
*أين حقوق الرب ؟ و إلى أن نسير ؟*​ 
*تأملات في قصة الميلاد*​ 
*الانذار الاخير*​ 
*كيف أتغلب على مشكلة السرحان فى الصلاة؟*​ 
*أين انت من الصورة ؟؟*​ 
*+ هو حلو فى رفقته +*​ 
*الحق والباطل*​ 
*هل ستخدع ثانية؟؟*​ 
*لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا*​ 
*قلباً جديداً، وروحاً جديدة*​ 
*ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*​ 
*ونزلت الستار *​ 
*حقا كانوا جبابرة يأس *​ 
*دردشة عصافير *​ 
*لقاء فى الجحيم*​ 
*القوة المقترنة بالضعف .. *​ 
*ما أنبل القلب الحزين .. *​ 
*اليك يا أبى *​ 
*ثـــــــــق دائمــــــــا *​ 
*تيتــــــانــــــــــــــــك*​ 
*أسلم نفسه لأجلها *​ 
*عيد ميلادى ......ايه الهديه؟ *​ 
*اخوتي في المسيح.............*​ 
*ما يراه الإيمان*​ 
*عجل ذهبى فى قلبى .. *​ 
*تعاليم حياه المسيح *​ 
*فى نهاية العام *

*=============================================*​ 
*محبةٌ حتى الصليب *​ 
*سر القوة الروحية .. *​ 
*كن على طبيعتك *​ 
*خراف المسيح *​ 
*كيف أقاوم الفكر الشرير ؟ *​ 
*مجرد وسائح فقط *​ 
*التوبة عهد ندامة وانسحاق .. *​ 
*يسوع الحنّان *​ 
*God is with you! *​ 
*الحبر الأبدي *​ 
*المسيح قارع الباب *​ 
*فعاد يبحث عن الجسد *​ 
*مـــــــــــــــاذا تريد ؟*​ 
*هل إستطاع أخوة يوسف أن يميتوه؟ *​ 
*ومازال النسر يحلق *​ 
*الوداعة*​ 
*كلمات اعجبتنى *​ 
*صرخه خاطىء *​ 
*وإن مات يتكلم بعد .. *​ 
*لماذا نذهب للمخطىء ولا ننتظر مجيئة؟؟؟ *​ 
*الق بنفسك *​ 
*++ الرب يرى ++ *​ 
*دموع وتعزية*​ 
*الصلاة *​ 
*أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة *​ 
*الزعيم الشيخ *​ 
*قيثارات ثم جامات .. *​ 
*خطاب الـــى اللـــــه *​ 
*المجرم الذي لم يُصلب *​ 
*الجروح المثمرة *​ 
*++لو ركعت++ *​ 
*بلا عيب أمام المسيح *​ 
*تامل فى حيات النمله *​ 
*الجبل الراسخ *​ 
*الطريق الى السلام النفسى ..*​ 
*الشفاء بالمحبة .. *​ 
*قـــــــــــــــل كلمة ! *​ 
*بركة وسط الآلام *​ 
*سر القوة الروحية .. *​ 
*أقوال للقديس أغسطينوس 2 *​ 
*أقوال للقديس أغسطينوس 1 *​ 
*السلام الداخلي*​ 
*ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً..... *​ 
*الصخور والقبور *​ 
*+ الغيرة المقدسة + *​ 
*انه يبنى قصرا*​ 
*:.:.حوار مع ذئب.:.: *​ 
*رؤية يســــــــــوع *​ 
*إعتني يا رب *​ 
*كنوز بستان الرهبان*

====================================================​ 
*اقوال مأثورة *​ 
*,, "" تأمل: سجن اليأس "" ,, *​ 
*من الكمال الى النقص !*​ 
*من أقوال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث *​ 
*من أقوال أبونا بيشوي كامل عن الصلاة *​ 
*++من انتى يا امرأه؟؟++*​ 
*سائر بلا هدف *​ 
*لا تخف إنه يحملك .. *​ 
*هل يعبأ بنا *​ 
*تأملات فى مزمور " من الأعماق صرخت اليك يارب"*​ 
*أنت بلا عذر*​ 
*هل تجد صعوبة في الحياة من يوم إلى آخر؟*​ 
*باب القلب*​ 
*من أقوال الآباء في ألوهية السيد المسيح*​ 
*العسل المر*​ 
*كل يــــــــــــــوم ...*​ 
*إبنى الحبيب ...*​ 
*لمــــــاذا نمــــــــــوت..؟؟*​ 
*انت لؤلؤة غالية*​ 
*يوميات تائب*​ 
*رساله للخدام*​ 
*فتاة والعذراء مريم ورجل غير مؤمن*​ 
*|†| اسم يسوع الناصري ..|†|*​ 
*|†| اسوأ أم فى العالم!!!|†|*​ 
*المحبة الاخوية ..*​ 
*عش المسيح ..*​ 
*اقوال للانبا موسى الاسود ..*​ 
*أنــــــا حــر*​ 
*جرعة حب*​ 
*ماليش غيرك*​ 
*قواعــــــــــــد الحياة التقية ...*​ 

*النفس بين الملامة الباطلة والرجاء الحي*​


----------



## blackguitar (11 مارس 2006)

*توبنى . . . فأتوب*​ 

*لاتتوارى عن مساعده الناس وابيك جازى علانيه*​ 
*من أجلى يا أبى*​ 
*اعطينى علم معرفتك ..*​ 
*نصائح روحية للبابا كيرلس السادس*​ 
*آه.................يا نفسى*​ 
*ارجوك يا الهي لاتتعب مني*​ 
*لمن يتحجج بكلمه ...باركو لاعنيكم*​ 
*اهرب الى مصر*​ 
*يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟*​ 
*حياة النصرة*​ 
*من اقوال الآباء القديسين 1*​ 
*"أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"(يوحنا6:14)*​===========================================================
*المونيتور*​ 
*أقوال وآيات فى الضيقات*​ 
*+ كلمة منفعة +*​ 
*كيف أرضى الرب ؟.*​ 
*† ثـــــــــــق أن †** (بالصور)*​ 
*اسمع يا اللة صراخى واصغ الى صلاتى*​ 
*أنا زعلان عليك...مش منك*​ 
*ظبط النفس*​ 
*افتح الموقع*​ 
*ميت فى هذه الغربه*​ 
*الرب يحبك*​ 
*اكليل الشوك يتكلم*​ 
*يسوعى بيكلمنى*​ 
*إجلس مع نفسك. حاسبها. وأخرج معها بقرار*​ 
*الطريق الضيق والحمل الخفيف*​ 
*آتى ايضا وآخذكم الى (يو)14:3*​ 
*لمــــــاذا الــــرب ؟*​ 
*بكى يسوع*​ 
*الشيطان قرر ان يتوب*​ 
*+ لها إراده +*​ 
*من اجلك مرة ثانية وثالثة ..*​ 
*معرفة الذات ..3*​ 
*+ حجرة خاصة +*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 فبراير 2007)

*+*



*سلام ونعمة ..*


*الاحباء ..*


*نظراً للزيارات الكثيرة جداً لقسم المرشد الروحى .. وهو الامر المفرح بالحقيقة .. رأيت أن أسهل عليكم عناء البحث .. فى أن أضع لكم المواضيع المطروحة ، تحت عناوين توضح محتواها و فيما تتحدث .. و سأبدأ بمعونة المسيح من آخر مشاركة مطروحة حتى الآن و النزول بالتدريج إلى أول مشاركة وضعت فى القسم .... و نظراًُ لكثرة المشاركات و صعوبة تصنيفها بعض الشىء .. فسيأخذ الامر بعض الوقت *

*و لنبدأ بمعونة المسيح له كل المجد من الآن ...*




*عن التوبة *

*التوبــــــــة هي بئت كدة !*

*ايهما اعظم ؟ خطاياك ام دم المسيح........؟*

*التوبه الحقيقيه*

*كيف أعرف أن الرب يقبلُني ؟*

*مشاعر خاطئ*

*تتسائل في ذاتك هل انا الخاطئ البائس يحبني الرب*

*أنت كنت ميتاً وعاش*

*عن الضيقات و التجارب .... و الرجــــــــــــــــاء *

*حملان وسط ذئاب*

*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*

*يشفي الأعماق ( 1 ).. في كل الظروف*

*كيف نتعامل مع الضيقة ؟*

*غاب الشيطان فحزنت*

*أنت يا رب قادر أن تُحَوّل شوكتي إلى وردة!..*

*رساله إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

*كيف نُجَرَّبْ؟*

*الله القوى قادر على كل شىء*

*لا تيأس*

*لا تحتقر محبتى*

*تأمــــــــلات*

*† تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

*صوت الرب ........... تامل*

*تامل .............*

*يسوع.. أنت حياتي*

*فى محضر الرب اكتمال الفرح*

*صباح الخير انى احبك .... تامل*

*كثيرا ما نقول لماذا ..........*

*(دعوة تعارف )*

*من انا حتى يموت من اجلى ...........؟*

*فى المسيح تمتلك كل شى*

*لنقرأ الإنجيل من جديد*

*لقاء مع الله*

*من أنت يا رب*

*هل تحبنى حقآ؟؟*

*mad by GOD*

*|†| يوسف البـــــار و العذراء مريم هي الحمامة الحسنة|†|*

*كيف أسمع صوت الرب؟*

*تأملات في حياتنا..*

*رساله من القلب*

*من هو هذا ؟*

*†لماذا كان صمته العجيب وقت الصليب؟*

*تذكر ان !!!!*

*مناجاه روحية لنيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا رافائيل*

*ما يقول لك يسوع*

*ماهو قانون الكارما*

*تأملات فى الكتاب المقدس *

*قد خسرنا كل شىء وتبعناك متى 19:27*

*شويه حكم من الانجيل*

*حبٌ بلا حدود*

*ارقام تليفونات هامة*

*الابرار مقابل الاشرار*

*الخمر*

*شويه نصايح للابناء*

*لماذا سمح الرب يسوع للشياطين بالدخول في قطيع الخنازير؟*

*هل الإنسان مخير أم مسير و هل يوجد قضاء و قدر في المسيحية*

*قرات اليوم..*

*المسيح القــــدوة*

*ماذا يجيب الله القدوس عن أسئلتنا؟*





*عن الصوم *

*(تدريبات فى الصوم الكبير )*



*عن الغضب*

*أثـر الغضـب*

*ايآت عن الغضب او الخصومات*



*طقوس كنسية *

*طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

*مصطلحات طقسية .. متجدد*

*موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*موسوعه الطقوس القبطيه ( الجزء الثانى )*

*لماذا نضئ الشموع امام الايقونات ؟؟؟؟*


*عن المجىء الثانى والدينونة*


*معجــــــــزات *

*افتخار البابا كرلس بالصليب*

*عن التجسد *

*لماذا جاء السيد المسيح الى عالمنا ...........؟*

*هل كان المسيح انسان ؟*

*لماذا يتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*محاربات روحية *

*سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متجد**د)*

*خداع ابليس*

*مرض عدم النمو الروحي*

*هناك ثلاث اعداء للانسان هل تعرف ؟*

*الأمراض الروحية*


*الجهاد فى الحياة الروحية *

*الاجتهاد والكسل*

*العادات الشبابية*

*كيف تصير مسيحياً؟*

*في أي صحراء أنت؟*

*محـــاسـبـــــــــة الـنـفــــــــس*


*تداريب روحية فى الحياة العملية *

*مع المسيح فى الامتحانات*

*ادخل وشوف ايه اللى بيكره الرب وايه اللى بيغضبه ونحاول نبطله*

*هل نتكل على الله؟*

*+ التسامح +*

*خوفك*

*ضغوط الحياة*

*رابـــــح النـــفــــوس حــــكــــيـــــم*

*النصائح العشرة في 2007*​


----------

